# R.I.P Caramel x



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

My Beardie died yesterday (Christmas eve) ive only had him 2 weeks, maybe not even that!

he had bite marks on his tail. he was breathing and blinking but not moving. then Neil look about an hour later and he'd died!

but my other beardies OK!!

so i dont no whats happened!
he was usually really lively!

i dont no whats been biting him. the crickets?

they were meant to be a Christmas prezzie. Neils on about getting me another one.

im gutted! 

=(

x


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry to hear that  R.I.P little one


----------



## snakehead (May 21, 2007)

so sorry 4 ur loss


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

im tempted to take him back to the pet shop because he was only 13-14 weeks old!

& when i went to look @ them before neil brought them there was a dead beardie in the tank!

so i dont no if they had somthing. 

if id done somthing wrong then the other one would of died aswell!

might ask for my money back.

dont no what 2 do.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

whixh one was it in the picture in your sig? is it the one with massive eyes?


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

its hard 2 tell cos i usualy looked @ the colour.

but yeah i think it is


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

r.i.p little one


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Unlucky !!!!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear that but if they had a dead one in the tank you really shouldn't have got one from there!

I would take it back, complain but don't get another one from there.

Try a breeder - and make sure you quarantine the new one (if you do get one)

Good luck : victory:


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Rip


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

:bash: Always sad when an animal dies:bash:


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that !!!


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

RIP Caramel


----------

